# Those flared grips



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

I expect to be picking up my 1st "J" frame S&W this weekend. In the past I've seen some grips on these revolvers, that on the cylinder release side, the grip is normal. But on the other side, the top of the grip flares out. Pretty sure it's to catch on your pants to keep the gun from dropping down your leg when carried IWB without a holster. 
Seems like a good idea, and I might like to get a set. But does anybody have any experience with these? Does that flare cause aimimg/trigger pull problems? And does it really work at keeping the gun from dropping down your pants? If nobody seems to like these, I'll probably pass. But if there is some positive feedback, who makes 'em?

Thanks,
Tuckerdog1


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've seen these but never used them. They are the Barimi (Spelling?) for one, and are advertised in most gun magazines. I have used an inside waistband leather holster, which I'd prefer. But neither is as suitable as a good leather pancake holster, to me. Inside the waistband carry places my gun too far back to be comfortable. I prefer my gun closer to my hip bone, and IWB carry is not comfortable there, to me.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And now that I think of it, these grips place the gun too far down in the waistband. I prefer the entire grip above waistline/beltline.

Bob Wright


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

tuckerdog1, I am sure you are talking about the Barami grip. Their site is: http://www.baramihipgrip.com/ Regards, Richard


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

Richard,

That's them. 
Thanks.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Richard said:


> tuckerdog1, I am sure you are talking about the Barami grip. Teir site is: http://www.baramihipgrip.com/ Regards, Richard


These "Hip Grips" are great in my opinion. I've owned several pair for S&W and other small revolvers. Next snubbie I buy will have a set. I disagree with B. Wright in that I think the distance they bo below the waistband is advantageous in that nothing but the handle sticks up and your belt (if you have one on but not really necessary) won't necessarily go over the cylinder (the widest part of the gun). They are very comfortable, good looking (you can get different colors), durable, and cheap! I recommend them highly. Look around 'cause I saw them advertsed somewhere in Dallas for about $18.


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

*Charlie,*

Thanks for the feedback. I was surprised they were so inexpensive. At that kind of price, I'm sure I'll be getting a set. Even if I don't like 'em, I won't be out much.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

tuckerdog1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was surprised they were so inexpensive. At that kind of price, I'm sure I'll be getting a set. Even if I don't like 'em, I won't be out much.
> 
> Tuckerdog1


I think you will find that you will like them. When I got my first set I found it most comfortable at about the "3:30" position, pretty much in the right "cheek" of my butt. I did find however, while experimenting, a crossdraw or pocket carry became very convenient while sitting. The white ones looked really good on both silver and blued "black" guns but the black ones didn't look as good (to me) on the black guns.


----------

